# Getting the Ultra Lights Ready



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Got one Ultra Light ready, I think i'm going forward w/ my ultra light tackle idea for Channels & BUllheads. I think I may hit the small creeks a couple times after work this week. Looking for 1-2 lb Channells w/ 4 lb test. Just something to pass the time and have some fun.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I once reeled in a 20 pound blue on 6 pound test. Now that was fun, but yea light tackle is always fun if its in a open area. If there is to many snags and timber then it isnt fun. Cant control them from going into it.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

12' Long light rod, 12 lb line and landed a 32 lb. flathead once........same gear i landed a 25 lb. flathead last Oct. was a blast!

8'6" St. Croix wild river rod(light action) 6 lb line and an Okuma EB 30 baitfeeder..its my smallmouth bass combo, and a blast on 2-6 lb channel cats too.

Good luck on the ultra light hunt.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Scott. I'm sort of affraid to do alot w/ my normal UL gear, my favorite being a St Croix Premeir rods, so I got a couple Bass Pro Graphite Rods, this way if they break I'm out $20 comapred to $70-80 !!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I smell a :S ........


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mellon, i rarely use more than 20 lb test for any of my fishing...*except when fishing the scioto river for flatheads, then its 50 lb. dacron or higher.

*6 lb test covers all the SM bass, whitebass, skipjacks, small channels, ect.
*12 lb test is all my channel cat, carp , hybrids, big drum fishing..plus daytime flatheads on the ohio river.
*17-20 lb is for night time ohio river for flatheads...i never use bigger than that for the ohio river because its open water...plus im normally fishing 80+yrds and need to cast far.

I gave up on UL fishing back in the day because once i figured out the smallmouth bass on my local streams and started catching avg. 17+"ers , 4lb test and UL rods didnt cut it anymore...lol.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I may get one 17 incher a year. But I get bunch of smaller ones. Sometimes nothing beats a relaxing day wading catching dink smallies. Now if I was catching dinks in a lake it would be a bore, but theres just something about a creek/river that makes it a good time.

Jack...... if we keep getting :S then I'm going to have to convert you to an UL creek wader. You have to say good bye to the :B but at least we'll stop getting :S and instead of lookign like this  at the end of the night we'll look like this


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> but theres just something about a creek/river that makes it a good time.



I agree with you there 100%! Just something different about it.

I like the idea of doing the ultralight thing for channels too! I may have to try it this year


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I latched into a nice channel 2 years ago while UL rivr fishign, ever since then its something I've wanted to target. of corse now that I will be targeting & trying to catch them, I'm sure I'll end up being..... :S


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

i also caught a 30 pound shovelhead on a 6-9 pole with 12 pound line (my bass setup) That was fun!! my drag was just screeching zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------

